# Keeping up on PPE Innovations & Standards



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*Gloves, Arc Flash, and the New ASTM Test Method*
_The 90-year-old technology of using rubber gloves for shock and leather gloves for protection of the rubber soon could be turned on its head by innovation._

By Hugh Hoagland ~ Aug 01, 2013

http://ohsonline.com/Articles/2013/...d.aspx?goback=.gde_1769997_member_265881315#!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't think it's applicable anymore for arc-flash protection, but I've used cut-resistant gloves from Hyflex that had an ATPV rating. 

I'm still waiting to see where the value of these gloves comes into play, though: They readily admitted that traditional rubbers and leathers do a fantastic job protecting your hands in a flash, and I can't think of a scenario with a significant flash hazard and no shock hazard.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://ansellpro.com/product-catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=339

We use these for finger safe panels and I like them. If there are exposed energized parts we have to use the bulky leather and rubbers.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

The lighting company I used to work for required those even for picking up a bulb. Hot in summer but I got used to them.


----------

